# Bearmanric



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2013)

Rick, bearmanric stopped by on his way home this morning. Always great to talk with him. He had been bear hunting up north- good news is the bear did not get him- bad news he did not get the bear. He left here with a bunch of ugly wood. Thanks Rick it is always fun BS-ing with you. PS- your eyes must be failin ya Rick- My shop is a disaster!!!!!!!


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 11, 2013)

Was great mike coming up to the Columbia River. Can't wait to stabilize that burl and pot blanks. Take care. Rick


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 11, 2013)

Glad you two got together. It's fun when folks with similar likes get to spend time together.


----------



## myingling (Sep 11, 2013)

Cool ,,Rick seems like good guy


----------

